# Hummingbirds/Monarchs



## DuckMendenhall (Nov 5, 2007)

Good morning! 

I know that there is a thread that exists on TTMB, but maybe we should start a sightings here...

I usually throw up the feeders this week. Anyone else have them up for the North bound migration? Any sightings as of yet?

Went to the farm in Brookshire this wknd, the Monarchs are North bound as well. Just a few at the house.


----------



## shoalnuff (Dec 18, 2013)

I put my feeders up last week and it's like a Hummingbird airport around here! The wife and i put them up last wednesday evening and we were having coffee out on the deck saturday and ZOOM! I think we lost count:rotfl:


----------



## DuckMendenhall (Nov 5, 2007)

^ Are you using a nectar concentrate mix or just sugar and water?


----------



## shoalnuff (Dec 18, 2013)

The plain o'l red nector you can get anywhere. I just happen to pick mine up at Tractor supply. (Not a big Walmart fan).


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Well, that answers that question....We'll put up ours today.


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

*sightings.*

Saw two Monarchs buzzing around my garden and bushes yesterday.
I guess I will put my hummingbird feeder up.
I like those little critters.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Lots of butterfly's over the weekend in NW Houston

I keep forgetting about the hummer feeders... This week they should get put up


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Yep, hummingbirds first sighted here a few days ago in East Texas, looking for a hand out. No monarchs yet that I've seen.


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

4 cups of water to one cup of sugar. Both have showed in Nada. The big groups of hummingbirds should show up soon.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

I put mine up about 2 weeks ago. Have 2 or 3 hummers showing up but the honey bees keep them away most of the time. Not sure how to keep the bees away.


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

Looking at the dates on last years pictures the hummingbirds showed up in force in Nada on April 10th. I'm mixing a new batch of sugar water now.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Guess, I need to get on the stick. I got too many irons in the skillet. LOL! But I like watching the hummers, chickens,martins, quail, blue birds, ETC>


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

I put out a feeder here in League City about ten days ago and had two hummers make quick stops but didn't hang around.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

No sign of hummers or butterflies here in the far north.46 degrees here in Keller right now,and I wanted to plant today.Reckon I can,but not in the mood really.


----------



## dunedawg (Jun 17, 2007)

Saw the 1st ones here in Stephenville this week.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

I saw a monarch buzzing around my dill plant that came up from last years seed.


----------



## jamesvaughan (Apr 29, 2012)

Had a Ruby Throat commit suicide into my rear house windows last week . I made screens to cover the windows last year. It's time to put up the screens and the feeders. My daughter cried her eyes out as the Hummer slowly slipped away. Hummers are very special to our family as we enjoy their antics.


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

Had about 10 show up at the feeders yesterday. That means the swarm will be here in a day or so. Had around 100 last Spring. Not as many as the Fall flight but still fun.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

chuck leaman said:


> Had about 10 show up at the feeders yesterday. That means the swarm will be here in a day or so. Had around 100 last Spring. Not as many as the Fall flight but still fun.


Dang Chuck hope they don't dive bomb you. That would hurt.


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

Its a dog fight out there when they are thick.


----------



## creekstone (Aug 20, 2012)

I live west of Houston near Fulshear. Believe it or not, we have hummers all winter. They are a real treat for holiday guests. I take the feeders down as soon as the garden flowers sustain them. (They are loving the crossvine right now.). Feeders go back up in August for the migration.


----------

